# New tank setup



## PGAACES (May 20, 2010)

So many freshwater fish, not sure what type of tank setup i want to go with, i like nice colorfull fish, that are easy to take care of, just eat flake food. I went to pet store and all the ones i seemed to like could not be mixed......this aquarium thing has a lot more too it than i thought.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

It's really not all that bad. For your basic aquariums, it really just boils down to compatibility with other species. You can stay low tech and have minimal work to do to keep it that way.

But yes, it can also turn in very technical and complex depending on what you want to do and what species of fishies you want to keep.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Well what kinds of fishes do you like? Maybe we can make som recommendations. What size tank? There are always lots of great options!


----------

